# using router t-bit



## penmkr (Jun 13, 2014)

As a beginning router user, I want to know how to use a t-bit. Do u first use a strait bit and follow up with the t-bit, or does the bit do it in one pass?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It has to be one pass. I don't see any other way.

If you are creating a "T" slot like you would put on the back of picture frame so it can be hung, do the following.


Put your router in a table.
Set the fence so the slot will be cut at the correct location.
Mark two spots on your fence, one where you want to start your cut, the other where you want to stop the cut.
Practice on some scrap before cutting your actual workpiece.
Set the depth of cut.
Turn your workpiece so it is face down.
Start the router.
Position the workpiece above the bit and against the fence.
Line it up with your starting point, then slowly plunge the piece onto the bit. 
While pressing down firmly, move your workpiece slowly until you reach the stop mark.
Back up the workpiece a little, and turn off the router. 
DO NOT TRY TO REMOVE THE WORKPIECE UNTIL THE ROUTER HAS COME TO A COMPLETE STOP!
Move the workpiece back to the starting point and remove it from over the bit.

That's the way I do it. No problems encountered.
Practice on several scrap pieces until you feel comfortable with this process.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Dave


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Welcome tothe forum*

Hi Dave welcome to the forum it's a plus one on Mike's post. regards carl.


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

The T-slot bit I bought had instructions that said to route the straight slot (the size of the shank on the T-slot bit) first and then the T-slot. If you are doing the slot to hang something on the wall, before you route the straight slot, drill a hole the size of the straight slot bit and the correct depth at the top end of the slot and a hole the size of the T-slot at the bottom end. Then route the straight slot on the table using the smaller hole to set the depth and fence. Follow that with the T-slot bit set to the same depth starting at the larger hole.


----------



## Phil Dalton (May 12, 2009)

Dave, when I have used my MLCS t-slot bit, I did so on the router table, starting with a straight bit (although my bit actually had cutters part way up the shaft) then followed with the t-slot bit. I routed edge to edge with the workpiece against the fence but my bit will also plunge. I hope this is not too convoluted.
Phil


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Dave, I had a similar problem. I bought a T-slot cutter for making T-slots for fixtures only to find out that it did not cut on the shaft like my keyhole bit did for a one pass cut. A straight bit was required to create access for the T-slot bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Dave, welcome to the forum.

As Mark said, you will need to check the cutter to see if it also cuts the groove.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

The T-slot cutter that I have does not have a cutter on the slot portion. I use a straight bit
First. Change to the slot cutter bit. I set the depth to about .005 deeper than the straight 
Bit depth. Make the cut, no mill marks from the straight bit. It works great and less load on the Slot cutter bit. If you can hog out material first it will extend tool life on any cutter.
Just another option. Welcome to the forum!
Ellery Becnel


----------



## penmkr (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks to all for the helpful replies. My bit doesn't have cutters on the shank so I had to use the 2 pass route. It worked great. thank again
dave


----------

